# hair thinning



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi all 

Bella's hair is terribly thin and i wondered if anyone knows of any good shampoos or products that might be worth trying? I know it want make a huge difference, and vet says its just down to all her medications that she takes for her heart condition (so im not worried) but lately ive really started to notice it more. Esp her parting down her back and on top of her head. I got quite a shock bathing her on Friday actually as when she was wet it was soooo obvious. :blink: Im not sure if there are any special ''thickening'' shampoos for dogs like we can get? or perhaps a special spray or brush that might help her hair a little as i dont want to make it thinner by using anything that could dry/harm or thin it more.

She has various (all quite good) brushes and i use a whitening shampoo every 2nd or 3rd wash and just a mild baby shampoo and conditioner the other time as i was worried the whitening one would dry her coat out. I also use the spa lavish face wash and i use a conditioning spray on her when grooming her daily.

Theres might not be anything like this available for dogs but any ideas are welcome


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (Bellasmummy @ Feb 7 2010, 09:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882858


> Hi all
> 
> Bella's hair is terribly thin and i wondered if anyone knows of any good shampoos or products that might be worth trying? I know it want make a huge difference, and vet says its just down to all her medications that she takes for her heart condition (so im not worried) but lately ive really started to notice it more. Esp her parting down her back and on top of her head. I got quite a shock bathing her on Friday actually as when she was wet it was soooo obvious. :blink: Im not sure if there are any special ''thickening'' shampoos for dogs like we can get? or perhaps a special spray or brush that might help her hair a little as i dont want to make it thinner by using anything that could dry/harm or thin it more.
> 
> ...


i would reduce the whitening shampoo, it can cause drying and breakage. i would also dilute your grooming spray with distilled water - too many products in the hair cause breakage. try not to brush dirty hair, that also causes breakage and might mean more frequent baths.

add omega 3 to her diet - i like wild salmon oil more than flax because dogs can't digest flax well. also, a very high quality diet or homecooked food will help the hair grow from the inside out. make sure she is getting a multivitamin if you are home cooking - and be sure it has calcium and b vitamins. biotin (a b vitamin) really helps with hair growth.

lastly - thyroid issues can cause hair loss.....has your vet done a thyroid test on her lately? might be worth checking out. hth!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hiya

Thanks very much for the advice  it was a great help. The vets not done a thyroid test on her but hes pretty sure itd down to all her medications, she has daily heart tablets and also some for her colitis. :yucky: I will mention it to him the next time i see him though as my other malt flora has to go next month for her booster and i normally bring all three of them all along as everyone at the vets loves to see them lol I think its got thinner since i saw him last anyway so will get him to check her over again. I will water down her conditioning spray and will add some omega 3 to her diet as well i think. She has special food anyway as shes always suffers from colitis so we need to be quite careful with with she eats as a lot of foods and cheaper doggy food trigger it off  

thanks again


----------



## mommyhairs (Dec 28, 2020)

cute dog.😍


----------

